# I want to stop using animal-tested products.



## kimberlylibby

Does anyone have a compiled list?

Is there always a marking on a product that lists if it is animal tested?

Thanks!


----------



## oatmeal

Ask and ye shall receive









it's almost impossible to find products that aren't tested on animals (even POST -ITS!!)- just as pervasive as GMOs in our food are getting to be...

However - there are companies who don't! for make-up try MAC - for hair Paul Mitchell (at least it used to cruelty-free - not sure it's been acquired) you can get non-cruelty soap at your local health food or Whole Foods store.

If you ever want to fight the terrible machine that perpetuates cruelty to animals please feel free to pm me. you can write letters to these people - and certainly - PLEASE - email this list to all your freinds and loved ones. Boycott can be very effective...

here you go :

The following is a list of companies which still test their products on animals. The list is courtesy of PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals).

Why are these companies included on this "Do Test" list? The following companies manufacture products that ARE tested on animals.

Listed in parentheses are either examples of products manufactured by that company or, if applicable, its parent company. Companies on this list may manufacture individual lines of products without animal testing (e.g., Del Laboratories claims its Naturistics and Natural Glow lines are not animal tested). They have not, however, eliminated animal testing on their entire line of cosmetics and household products. Similarly, companies on this list may make some products, such as pharmaceuticals, that are required by law to be tested on animals. However, the reason for these companies' inclusion is not the required animal testing that they conduct, but rather the animal testing of personal care and household products that is not required by law.

Many of the companies have their internet address and/or email address listed in addition to an 800 number. You're encouraged to write or call these companies and POLITELY tell them that you will not purchase their products as long as they continue testing on animals.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Allergan, Inc. 
2525 Dupont Dr., P.O. Box 19534, Irvine, CA 92612 °714-752-4500, 800-347-4500, [email protected]

Arm & Hammer (Church & Dwight) 
469 N. Harrison St., Princeton, NJ 08543, 609-683-5900, 800-524-1328

Bausch & Lomb (Curél, Soft Sense, Clear Choice) 
1 Bausch & Lomb Place, Rochester, NY 14604-2701, 716-338-6000, 800-344-8815

Benckiser (Coty, Lancaster, Jovan) 
237 Park Ave., 19th Fl., New York, NY 10017-3142, 212-850-2300, [email protected]

Block Drug Co., Inc. (Polident, Sensodyne, Tegrin, Lava, Carpet Fresh) 
257 Cornelison Ave., Jersey City, NJ 07302, 201-434-3000, 800-365-6500

Boyle-Midway (Reckitt & Colman) 
2 Wickman Rd., Toronto, Ontario M8Z 5M5 Canada, 416-255-2300

Bristol-Myers Squibb Co. (Clairol, Ban Roll-On, Keri, Final Net) 
345 Park Ave., New York, NY 10154-0037, 212-546-4000

Calvin Klein Cosmetics, (A division of Unilever), Trump Tower, 725 Fifth Ave., New York, NY 10022-2519, (973) 347-8889

Carter-Wallace (Arrid, Lady's Choice, Nair, Pearl Drops) 
1345 Ave. of the Americas, New York, NY 10105-0021, 212-339-5000

Chesebrough-Ponds (Fabergé, Cutex, Vaseline) 
800 Sylvan Ave., Englewood Cliffs, NJ 07632, 201-512-0094

Church & Dwight (Arm & Hammer) 
469 N. Harrison St., Princeton, NJ 08543-5297, 609-683-5900, 800-524-1328

Clairol, Inc. (Bristol-Myers Squibb) 
345 Park Ave., New York, NY 10154, 212-546-5000, 800-223-5800

Clorox (Pine-Sol, S.O.S., Tilex, ArmorAll) 
1221 Broadway, Oakland, CA 94612, 510-271-7000, 800-227-1860

+ Colgate-Palmolive, 300 Park Avenue, New York, NY 10022-7499, (800) 338-8333 (+ currently observing a moratorium on animal testing).

Coty (Benckiser) 
237 Park Ave., 19th Fl., New York, NY 10017-3142, 212-850-2300, [email protected]

Cover Girl (Procter & Gamble) 
One Procter & Gamble Plaza, Cincinnati, OH 45202, 513-983-1100, 800-543-1745

Dana Perfumes (Alyssa Ashley) 
635 Madison Ave., 5th Fl., New York, NY 10022-1009 °212-751-3700, 800-822-8547

Del Laboratories (Flame Glow, Commerce Drug, Sally Hansen) 
565 Broad Hollow Rd., Farmingdale, NY 11735, 516-293-7070, 800-645-9888

Dial Corporation (Purex, Renuzit), 1850 N. Central Ave., Phoenix, AZ 85004, 602-207-1800, 800-528-0849

DowBrands (Glass Plus, Fantastik, Vivid) 
P.O. Box 68511, Indianapolis, IN 46268, 317-873-7000

Drackett Products Co. (S.C. Johnson & Son) 
1525 Howe St., Racine, WI 53403, 414-631-2000, 800-558-5252

Ecolab, Inc. 
370 N. Wabasha St., St. Paul, MN 55102-1390, 612-293-2233, 800-352-5326

Elizabeth Arden, Inc. (A division of Unilever), 1345 Ave. of the Americas, New York, NY 10105, (212) 261-1000

Erno Laszlo 
200 First Stamford Place, Stamford, CT 06902-6759, 203-363-5461

Givaudan-Roure 
1775 Windsor Rd., Teaneck, NJ 07666, 201-833-2300

Helene Curtis Industries (Finesse, Unilever, Suave) 
325 N. Wells St., Chicago, IL 60610-4713, 312-661-0222

Jhirmack (Playtex) 
300 Nyala Farms Rd., Westport, CT 06880, 203-341-4000

Johnson & Johnson
1 Johnson & Johnson Plaza, New Brunswick, NJ 08933, 908-524-0400

Kimberly-Clark Corp. (Kleenex, Scott Paper, Huggies) 
P.O. Box 619100, Dallas, TX 75261-9100, 800-544-1847

Lamaur 
5601 E. River Rd., Fridley, MN 55432, 612-571-1234

L & F Products 
One Philips Pkwy., Montvale, NJ 07645-1810, 201-573-5700

Lever Bros. (Unilever) 
390 Park Ave., New York, NY 10022, 212-888-1260, 800-745-9696

Max Factor (Procter & Gamble) 
One Procter & Gamble Plaza, Cincinnati, OH 45202, 513-983-1100, 800-543-1745

Mead 
Courthouse Plaza N.E., Dayton, OH 45463, 513-222-6323

Melaleuca, Inc.
3910 S. Yellowstone Hwy., Idaho Falls, ID 83402-6003 , 208-522-0700

Mennen Co. (Colgate-Palmolive) 
E. Hanover Ave., Morristown, NJ 07962, 201-631-9000

Murphy-Phoenix Co. (Colgate-Palmolive) 
P.O. Box 39670, Solon, OH 44139, 800-486-7627

Neoteric Cosmetics 
4880 Havana St., Denver, CO 80239-0019, 303-373-4860

Neutron Industries, Inc. 
7107 N. Black Canyon Hwy., Phoenix, AZ 85021, 602-864-0090

Noxell (Procter & Gamble) 
11050 York Rd., Hunt Valley, MD 21030-2098, 410-785-7300, 800-572-3232

Olay Co./Oil of Olay (Procter & Gamble) 
P.O. Box 599, Cincinnati, OH 45201, 800-543-1745

Pantene (Procter & Gamble) 
Procter & Gamble Plaza, Cincinnati, OH 45202, 800-945-7768

Parfums International (White Shoulders) 
1345 Ave. of the Americas, New York, NY 10105, 212-261-1000

Perrigo 
117 Water St., Allegan, MI 49010 °616-673-8451, 800-253-3606

Pfizer, Inc. (Bain de Soleil, Plax, Visine, Desitin, BenGay) 
235 E. 42nd St., New York, NY 10017-5755, 212-573-2323

Playtex Products, Inc. (Banana Boat, Woolite, Jhirmack) 
300 Nyala Farms Rd., Westport, CT 06880, 203-341-4000

Procter & Gamble Co. (Crest, Tide, Cover Girl, Max Factor, Giorgio) 
One Procter & Gamble Plaza, Cincinnati, OH 45202, 513-983-1100, 800-543-1745

Reckitt & Colman (Lysol, Mop & Glo) 
1655 Valley Rd., Wayne, NJ 07474-0945, 201-633-6700, 800-232-9665

Richardson-Vicks (Procter & Gamble) 
One Procter & Gamble Plaza, Cincinnati, OH 45202, 513-983-1100, 800-543-1745

Sally Hansen (Del Laboratories) 
565 Broad Hollow Rd., Farmingdale, NY 11735, 516-293-7070, 800-645-9888

Sanofi (Yves Saint Laurent) 
90 Park Ave., 24th Fl., New York, NY 10016, 212-907-2000

Schering-Plough (Coppertone) 
1 Giralda Farms, Madison, NJ 07940-1000, 201-822-7000, 800-842-4090

Schick (Warner-Lambert) 
201 Tabor Rd., Morris Plains, NJ 07950, 201-540-2000, 800-492-1555

S. C. Johnson Wax (Pledge, Drano, Windex, Glade) 
1525 Howe St., Racine, WI 53403, 414-260-2000, 800-558-5252

SmithKline Beecham 
100 Beecham Dr., Pittsburgh, PA 15205, 412-928-1000, 800-456-6670

SoftSoap Enterprises (Colgate-Palmolive) 
1107 Hazeltine Blvd., Suite 370, Chaska, MN 55318, 612-448-1118

Sun Star 
600 Eagle Dr., Bensenville, IL 60106-1977, 800-821-5455

3M (Scotch, Post-It) 
Center Bldg., 220-2E-02, St. Paul, MN 55144-1000, 612-733-1110, 800-364-3577

Unilever (Lever Bros., Calvin Klein, Elizabeth Arden, Helene Curtis, Diversey) 
390 Park Ave., New York, NY 10022, 212-888-1260, 800-745-9696

Vidal Sassoon (Procter & Gamble) 
P.O. Box 599, Cincinnati, OH 45201, 800-543-7270

Warner-Lambert (Lubriderm, Listerine, Schick) 
201 Tabor Rd., Morris Plains, NJ 07950-2693, 201-540-2000, 800-323-5379

Westwood Pharmaceutical 
100 Forest Ave., Buffalo, NY 14213, 716-887-3400, 800-333-0950

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Return to the ALL FOR ANIMALS Home Page.
We value your feedback! Send comments to: [email protected].
Copyright © 2003 ALL FOR ANIMALS®. All rights reserved.


----------



## kimberlylibby

Wow....









That puts it in perspective.

So deodorant? What brands of deodorant are ok?

Wow. Wow. Wow.













































Those poor little kitties and doggies and rats


----------



## oatmeal

you know roll on and stick deodorants have been shown to clog glands and have dangerous chemicals in them anyway - regardless of who they are tested on...

I found Burt's Bees spray deodorant - a bride whose wedding I was shooting was using it and it smelled so great - I decided to try it - and it is great!


----------



## Erin Pavlina

Here is a link to the list of companies that DO NOT test on animals. Buy from them...

Cruelty-Free Companies


----------



## oatmeal

Burts Bees isn't on there!!

Say in aint so!!







:


----------



## Ms.Doula

Quote:

Melaleuca, Inc.










SAY it AINT Soooooo???
They are so naturally minded and are all Toxin-free & are Phosphate free too!! OMG!! Whatever will I do!!?? I buy tons of stuff from them!!







:


----------



## kimberlylibby

Wow, that list was longer than I thought









I am happy Kiehl's is on it









I love my Kiehl's lipbalm







MMMMMM.

I will find some form of deodorant!! I am SO allergic to things, and finally found something that did not make me break out, but if they test on animals I will NOT buy it again!

Kimberly


----------



## guestmama9924

That list is a great start- it is a PETA list.
I would suggest subscribing for PETA action alerts- they will keep you up on the companines that do and the ones that no longer do.
Peta consumer info

Also, look for the *universal 'bunny' seal* that states no animal testing, and the companies that also avoid animal ingredients usually state so right there too.

Many MANY companies are not on that list that test on animals and/or use hidden animal ingredients.

Example: My sister gave me some YUMMMMMMY smelling Philosophy brand shampoo/body wash. There is no bunny on the label I notice so I go to their website. They state that (*and this is the big booger double talk of cruel companies* ) "Our FINISHED product is not tested on animals...BUT our various ingredients are..." OK, no more Philosophy products for me!


----------



## vi hall

I have been researching and can not believe what I am seeing and reading. I have given up most meat as the cruelty to animals is unbleieveable. It is time that cosmetic company's stop using animals to test their products on. I am now searching for companies that do just this and do not have any chemicals or anything that is natural in them.


----------



## NiteNicole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
> 
> Wow, that list was longer than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy Kiehl's is on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Kiehl's lipbalm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMMMMM.
> 
> I will find some form of deodorant!! I am SO allergic to things, and finally found something that did not make me break out, but if they test on animals I will NOT buy it again!
> 
> Kimberly


Have you tried Lush? They make deodorants, not antiperspirants. I find they work better than the natural/cruelty free things you find in drug stores - and I live in the Sweaty South. I haven't been able to test them through a summer yet but I'm planning to try. Lush is often left off of cruelty-free lists and here's a summery as to why:

http://www.fightinganimaltesting.com/the-lush-campaign/different-testing-policies/the-lush-policy/

I find it's easier to keep a mental (or written) list of brands I CAN use, than to keep track of all the ones I can't.

Burt's Bees is does not animal test but they are owned by Clorox. Clorox does animal testing when required by law. I guess it's a YMMV kind of thing.


----------



## avnishgautam

I also don't like to use animal tested products. Thanks.


----------



## Michy5

I try to be careful of what products I use.


----------

